# Dock by bridge going into pace?



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has has any luck on that dock along the bridge going into pace?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*dock*

It looks like a good place to fish I see people fishing there all the time


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I have not fished the pier myself, but I know a bunch of people that do . They catch flounder, reds, trout,and black drum .


----------

